# Houston ABC 13 OTA problems



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't really watch much channel 13 KTRK here in Houston, but my wife does (Desperate Housewives and the like). She keeps telling me that she is experiencing audio dropouts and video pixelation frequently on shows we've Tivoed off the OTA channel. 

Has anyone had this problem and/or have suggestions to try? We have 6.3b software.

One thing I was going to check out this afternnon was the OTA signal strength on this channel. COuld this be the problem? Thanks


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

I've been having similar problems with KTRK lately, Bob. I'm running 3.1 and have a direct line from my attic antenna to my HR10.

An engineer from the station drops by the Houston local OTA HDTV site on the AVSForum every now and then, but I haven't seen this problem mentioned there. Still, I think it's a problem with the station.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=452612


----------



## Bloggator (May 12, 2005)

I think it's a problem with the station, as well.

I have both my HR10 and a PC running BeyondTV with HD cards. The dropout on Desperate Housewives this week was in the exact same place on both machines.

When I was having HR10 dropouts prior to 6.3b, there would be no dropouts on the BeyondTV recordings, so I knew the problem was with the Tivo.

This seems to be a relatively new problem with ABC, though. I've only noticed it for the last week or two.


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

Same problem with Boston Legal tonight. I'm out in Kingwood, but had been receiving all channels pretty steady. I upgraded last night from 3.1.5f to 6.3c and only about half of Boston Legal recorded tonight.


----------



## ghost2006 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in Atascacita, TX and I receive ABC OTA for HD as well and last night was a constant pixelation and audio drop out all through Boston Legal as well. Is this something to do with the signal or with the receiver? All of my other channels have signal strength in the 80's


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

I noticed that while flipping (Pearland here) the other day and just assumed I was having signal issues in my system somewhere. I do believe it was Ch13. I'll try to Pay atention and verify. Thanks to the OP for posting this. It's very handy to know when the problem isn't mine so I don't waste my time checking all my cables.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

So, since others are experiencing problems with 13-1, I guess we're all SOL until KTRK corrects whatever problem there is? Or until we go to the HR20 and receive locals via satellite?


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> So, since others are experiencing problems with 13-1, I guess we're all SOL until KTRK corrects whatever problem there is? Or until we go to the HR20 and receive locals via satellite?


Shut your mouth! lol. As long as we have this beautiful OTA reception here in houston my loyalty is with Tivo and not DTV. We don't need no stinking HR20. I'll sell my HR10 for nearly enough to go S3 before I do that.

Which reminds me. Should I keep my no longer in use S1 subbed in order to remain Grandfathered in case I go back to SA tivos or S3? I haven't kept up with the hubbub of Tivo pricing changes but I remember hearing whispers of it being good to be Grandfathered.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is anyone in Houston able to receive channel 13 OTA this morning (3-4-07)? I'm only getting a "Searching for signal" message on 13-1,2, and 3.


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is anyone in Houston able to receive channel 13 OTA this morning (3-4-07)? I'm only getting a "Searching for signal" message on 13-1,2, and 3.


I checked it at 9:45 this morning (3/4) and my Samsung LCD shows "weak or no signal" on 13.1.

I have Suddenlink cable and it's up on the cable network.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It's back up now (1 PM)


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Several times lately while watching something else I've seen a "searching for signal" blip on the bottom of the screen. It goes by very fast (less than a second) so I've never give it much thought (I'm not even sure if it was a Sat or OTA signal search much less whether it was 13 specifically). Are there ongoing issues with 13 I wonder?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

mitkraft said:


> Several times lately while watching something else I've seen a "searching for signal" blip on the bottom of the screen. It goes by very fast (less than a second) so I've never give it much thought (I'm not even sure if it was a Sat or OTA signal search much less whether it was 13 specifically). Are there ongoing issues with 13 I wonder?


Yeah, I always see that message flash up for a second when I change to a local OTA channel. I think channel 13 has more frequent problems because some shows I record from there are messed up


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Yeah, I always see that message flash up for a second when I change to a local OTA channel. I think channel 13 has more frequent problems because some shows I record from there are messed up


Yes, but I wasn't changing to that channel. Matter of fact, I see it when I watch recoreded material. I dont' think its on the recording either, I think its a notification that the live tuner is searching for a signal, not that it was searching for one while recording.


----------

